# Schwarzenegger children in the news!



## Curt James (Oct 4, 2010)

Arnold's children in the news!

By Andrea Magrath

His father used to have the best body in the world, and it looks as though Patrick Schwarzenegger is following in his footsteps.

The 17-year-old stepped out without his shirt in Los Angeles over the weekend, showing off his six-pack and biceps.

The  Governor of California's son did not achieve his muscles through  bodybuilding like Arnold though. His strong, lean physique is the  result of yoga, while Arnold famously bulked up through bodybuilding.










Like  father like son: California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger's  17-year-old son Patrick displays a toned-down version of his father's  famous physique

He  worked up a sweat at an LA yoga studio, and walked to his car dressed  only in gym shorts, and carrying his jumper and slippers.
Patrick was joined by mother Maria Shriver, who covered up in a brown T-shirt and leggings. ​
Across town Patrick's older sister Katherine was joined by their father at a book signing in her honour.
 
The  20-year-old has penned a self-esteem book for teens called Rock What  You've Got: Secrets to Loving Your Inner and Outer Beauty from Someone  Who's Been There and Back.









Yoga buddies: Patrick and mother Maria Shriver worked up a sweat at a yoga studio in LA on Saturday

The 63-year-old proudly posed for pictures with his attractive  daughter as she signed copies of the book, which she says aims to 'let  girls know they are not alone with the changes and doubts about their  body.'

The revealing novel describes life in the Schwarzenegger family, and chronicles Katherine's own body image issues as a teen.

'I had the best relationship with my Mom. I still do. I talk to her four times a day,' she says. 

'I  also have an amazing relationship with my Dad. I talk to him about  boys, about going out, about what I'm interested in, about business.'






Successful offspring: Across town Arnold joined his daughter Katherine at her book signing in Santa Monica

 Katherine's book reveals how her former bodybuilder father, who  still exercises twice a day, taught her and her siblings about healthy  living.

'I look back on my Dad cleaning out the fridge, taking  out the ice cream, and I think that's hysterical,' she told the New  York Post. 

He told her: 'You can't get anything done in a day if you get up past 5:30 a.m.'






Self help: The attractive 20-year-old has penned a self esteem book for teens called Rock What You've Got
​​
​
​
​


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool post. He looks great, but he's really not that big.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

what a pussy. with genetics like that I would be pushing myself to be bigger then my dad ever was.


----------



## MDR (Oct 4, 2010)

His daughter is stunning.  As far as the young man, it'd be pretty big shoes to fill.  Tough to follow a dad who is a living legend.


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 7, 2010)

Like father like son


----------

